
PXXL – Experimental React Powered Pixel Editor - tomeglenn
http://tomglenn.co.uk/pxxl
======
tomeglenn
So I decided it was about time to learn React and I needed a pet project to
sink my teeth into. PXXL was born, a react powered pixel editor. After 6 days
of development I'm releasing it into the wild.

It's rough round the edges and i'm sure there are bugs, as well as lots of
missing features that you might expect in a pixel editor... but I've reached a
point where I just wanted to release it and get some feedback.

At worst I've taught myself some react and at best someone might actually find
it useful :)

All feedback is much appreciated.

